

Sun/NetApp mutually assured patent destruction begins - wmf
http://blogs.sun.com/jonathan/entry/harvesting_from_a_troll

======
gscott
I found it funny that Sun was seeking money from NetApp and now NetApp has
turned the table on Sun. This particular post is one-way towards Sun but it
was Sun who contacted NetApp first saying that NetApp was infringing upon
Sun's patents. NetApp did some research and found it to be the other way
around.

